# Heat molding and custom insoles



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi

I have two questions - one regarding heat molding (Burton Ion) and one regarding insoles (Footprint Gamechangers).

As for heat molding, I was planning on following the video below. I have a pressure point that I definitely need to get rid of. Just wanted to confirm, that the guy is not suggesting doing something, that would damage my boots.






As for the custom insoles - last night I baked them at 110C for 8min in the oven, got the standard insoles out, put the new ones in, put the boots on for 5-10min aaand, they're now permanently fused to my liners. I did not see that coming to be honest... Especially that the right one is a few millimeters off...

Anyway, that means I will have to do the heat molding with the custom insoles in. Do you guys see a problem with that ?

I'd appreciate replies within 10h, as I have to do it before I leave for the mountains. I'll be riding tomorrow.

TIA


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

I have moldable liners in both my snowboard boots and my wakeboard bindings.. I used the rice/sock method and it did the job.

Intuition liners actually suggests that as the proper method for doing it yourself (as opposed to at the shop with the machine).


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Take insoles out, heat up with the rice, remove rice, insert socks, get your feet in


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

ZeMax said:


> Take insoles out, heat up with the rice, remove rice, insert socks, get your feet in


That's the point - I can't take the insoles out. It seems they're fused with the liner...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

So you heated up the insoles, stuck them in the liners but didn't put your feet into the boots? Now they're stuck and you want to reheat the insoles to mold it?

Just leave them be and ride. They'll mold themselves quick enough.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> So you heated up the insoles, stuck them in the liners but didn't put your feet into the boots? Now they're stuck and you want to reheat the insoles to mold it?


No, no. I did put my feet in and the insoles are molded. But they're also stuck to the liner, which was unexpected.

Now I want to mold the liners, because they have a nasty pressure point, but to do that, I should remove the insoles, which I cannot do.

I suppose doing it with the insoles in *should* be ok, but I'd rather make sure...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

foobaz said:


> No, no. I did put my feet in and the insoles are molded. But they're also stuck to the liner, which was unexpected.
> 
> Now I want to mold the liners, because they have a nasty pressure point, but to do that, I should remove the insoles, which I cannot do.
> 
> I suppose doing it with the insoles in *should* be ok, but I'd rather make sure...


Intuition liners can be molded in the oven. I possibly wouldn't stick mine in they oven but if the pressure point is that bad then you may have to. Not sure on the number of days a year you get but riding in them is the best way to break em in. I'm sure you know that but I had to say it anyway.


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

Try the rice/sock trick with the insoles in - see if that does it.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Intuition liners can be molded in the oven. I possibly wouldn't stick mine in they oven but if the pressure point is that bad then you may have to. Not sure on the number of days a year you get but riding in them is the best way to break em in. I'm sure you know that but I had to say it anyway.


Yeah, I know, it's a trade-off, but it's one I have to make. I don't want to be in pain all week - I want to make the most of this trip.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

biggator said:


> Try the rice/sock trick with the insoles in - see if that does it.


That's the plan. I wanted to make sure that wasn't a terrible idea. But since noone here said so, I'm going to go ahead with it. Fingers crossed ;]


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't see it hurting anything. Maybe to be cautious, do the shorter microwave time so its not extremely hot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk about the microwave thing...some times there are hotspots in the microwave...I'd do the rice.

you might do the rice and then see if the heat loosens up the footbed/insole enough to release it.

but the best way is just to wear to break in/mold the liner. Or yea, just rice the liners and wear around the house for a day...

hell wear them on the plane to j-pow...it will save on the baggage


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk about the microwave thing...some times there are hotspots in the microwave...I'd do the rice.
> 
> you might do the rice and then see if the heat loosens up the footbed/insole enough to release it.
> 
> ...


You microwave the rice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> You microwave the rice.


oh yea right-O...I was imagin'n the liners revolving around in the wave :nerd:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> oh yea right-O...I was imagin'n the liners revolving around in the wave :nerd:


Lol. I could only imagine what damage that would do. I've always just let boots break in but I'm tempted to try the rice thing one day on my next pair of boots.


----------



## Jorgeluisborges (Jan 20, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> Lol. I could only imagine what damage that would do. I've always just let boots break in but I'm tempted to try the rice thing one day on my next pair of boots.


Where can I find instructions for this rice thing of which you all speak?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Jorgeluisborges said:


> Where can I find instructions for this rice thing of which you all speak?


The first post in this thread on page one has a video by REI showing you step by step how to do it.


----------



## Jorgeluisborges (Jan 20, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> The first post in this thread on page one has a video by REI showing you step by step how to do it.


How embarrassing :|


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

I had no chance to follow up while away.

The insoles were not fused to the insoles, which is great news. They were just sitting snuggly in there, which I suppose is the whole point...

One major hint though, to anyone planning on using the Footprint Gamechangers - remove the additional patch made of harder material that sits at the base of your toes. This thing might work for skateboarders, I don't know, but it's a terrible idea for snowboard boots. Save yourselves the grief.

Anyway, I ended up not heat molding the boots, because I ran out of time to do it before the trip. In hindsight, that was a good thing. Either the insoles helped so much, or the pressure point was removed by the liner heating up naturally - either way, it was fine.

So the boots, with the Gamechenagers in were very comfy, but that hard piece on the insoles I mentioned, cost me a bad blister on my right foot, that kept getting worse and hurt a lot (at least for the first 2h each day, with painkillers - bummer).


----------

